# What to check on a used Deere 216?



## bontai Joe

I found 2 used tractors locally. The owner is away for the next week or so, and the fella that showed them to me knew very little including what the price was. There was an Ingersoll 446 and I asked about that one in the Ingersoll forum. The other is a Deere 216. I know this has the variator drive with a manual tranny, and a big iron Kohler that I am very familiar with. I've run these but never owned one. Anything special to check out before I buy? How to check the tranny if the engine is dead? Where do I listen for "bad" noises? Will jacking the rear up and putting it in gear not running tell me anything? The machine is rough looking cosmetically and I'm guessing that it is gonna be rough internally too. I just don't want to get something to fix that would have been better off left sleeping. This especially hard as I won't know what price he is asking for a week and a half. Right now I'm leaning toward the Ingersoll, because it looks much better, but I'm reasonably familiar with the Deere and it IS green


----------



## treed

Joe,
Though I'm a Deere man through and through, if the 216 is in rough shape, I would lean towards the 446 (love those big rear tires).

On the 200 series, the most consistent annoyances are the variators. They can be troublesome if the previous owner neglected to perform maintenance on it. I've seen where the tractor wouldn't move because the variator needed adjusting or the center pulley needed lubed. Never had trouble with the transaxle or the gears on my 214 or my old 110 (same tranny) so can't be of much help here. Next question would be the PTO engagement. This one being a 216 which came out, I believe in 1979, probably would have the electric PTO, so you might check it's condition as well as the deck spindles, deck shell, etc.

Checking the tranny without the engine, shift through each gear to be sure there is no pin or spring broken. Pushed it around to be sure nothings locked up. Go through the variator lever range, especially if the engine runs, as I said the variators can be a sticking point on these things.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by treed _
> *Joe,
> Though I'm a Deere man through and through, if the 216 is in rough shape, I would lean towards the 446 (love those big rear tires).
> 
> On the 200 series, the most consistent annoyances are the variators. They can be troublesome if the previous owner neglected to perform maintenance on it. I've seen where the tractor wouldn't move because the variator needed adjusting or the center pulley needed lubed. Never had trouble with the transaxle or the gears on my 214 or my old 110 (same tranny) so can't be of much help here. Next question would be the PTO engagement. This one being a 216 which came out, I believe in 1979, probably would have the electric PTO, so you might check it's condition as well as the deck spindles, deck shell, etc.
> 
> Checking the tranny without the engine, shift through each gear to be sure there is no pin or spring broken. Pushed it around to be sure nothings locked up. Go through the variator lever range, especially if the engine runs, as I said the variators can be a sticking point on these things.
> 
> Hope this info helps. *


hey treed what some problems that the 200 series had in the past l would like to know so if l run in to the problem l can fix it the only problem l had was a brokeing motor mount


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I found 2 used tractors locally. The owner is away for the next week or so, and the fella that showed them to me knew very little including what the price was. There was an Ingersoll 446 and I asked about that one in the Ingersoll forum. The other is a Deere 216. I know this has the variator drive with a manual tranny, and a big iron Kohler that I am very familiar with. I've run these but never owned one. Anything special to check out before I buy? How to check the tranny if the engine is dead? Where do I listen for "bad" noises? Will jacking the rear up and putting it in gear not running tell me anything? The machine is rough looking cosmetically and I'm guessing that it is gonna be rough internally too. I just don't want to get something to fix that would have been better off left sleeping. This especially hard as I won't know what price he is asking for a week and a half. Right now I'm leaning toward the Ingersoll, because it looks much better, but I'm reasonably familiar with the Deere and it IS green *


got any pics


----------



## bontai Joe

No pics, I am still waiting for the guy to get home.


----------



## jbetts13

bummer     :wontshare turtle


----------



## bontai Joe

jbetts,
The 216 is a pretty ratty looking tractor. The hood was busted up, seat was trashed, a fair amount of rust on what I could see. It's in the back of a barn with about 5 years of stuff stacked up around and in front of it. I'm getting antsy about when the owner is getting back. I was able to get a decent look at the Ingersoll 446 and it looks better cosmetically, but I have no idea if it runs, and my wife will justifiably shoot me if bring home a tractor that needs a $1500 motor. I just bought a motor for the tractor I bought last spring. No way will I get approval for another motor. She wants to see it running when it comes home and has made that VERY clear. I'm hoping to get one of these 2 machines pretty cheap. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## jbetts13

l would get the deere just because l like deeres if you can get them for cheap l would get the both


----------



## bontai Joe

jbetts13,
This guy does have a 3rd tractor... a Deere 316, but it looks like it was on the losing side of a war. I've been trying to put it out of my mind because of it's condition, but I can't help wondering how cool it would be to have three 316s. I know I'll be asking about that one too. I've only got authorization from the treasurer for one purchase, so I gotta pick wisely.

Looking at a map, you are only about 8-9 hours drive from me. Are you interested in what I find out? You could come down with a pickup truck and add to your collection


----------



## jbetts13

l would but my mom does not and where or what state in he in l'm im Canada ont how far is that


----------



## jbetts13

ops it said me not him whats the price if you could drive have way may be she mite   then we can meet


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *jbetts13,
> This guy does have a 3rd tractor... a Deere 316, but it looks like it was on the losing side of a war. I've been trying to put it out of my mind because of it's condition, but I can't help wondering how cool it would be to have three 316s. I know I'll be asking about that one too. I've only got authorization from the treasurer for one purchase, so I gotta pick wisely.
> 
> Looking at a map, you are only about 8-9 hours drive from me. Are you interested in what I find out? You could come down with a pickup truck and add to your collection *


do you have any pics of your two Deeres


----------



## bontai Joe

I'm in north-eastern Pennsylvania near Stroudsburg. I'm guessing about 425 miles (680 km?) eastsoutheast of you. As for pics of mine, I have one here at work. This is my 1978 316 that I bought in March of 1979 and still use at my mom's house. It was repainted by with me with spray cans 15 years ago. Still runs great, but could use a cosmetic sprucing up.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=346282de-25f6-ef09-5976-3acb2b0268f8&size=>


----------



## jbetts13

l would like to look at the 216 and 316 but it is alittle far if you can get some pics prices l would be thankful


----------



## treed

Sorry, jbetts for not getting back to you sooner.

The 200 series are pretty much bullet-proof. The design actually draws a lot from the original Deere 110, same transaxle, same family of Kohler engines, and in fact, some attachments for the later 110/112 can mount up to the 200 series. The only thing that might be a problem, but that might be stretching calling it a problem, are the variators. That's only because they need preventative maintenance, but usually go ignored. You really can't go wrong with a 200 series as long as it was properly maintained, but that can be said of every piece of equipment. It's just that the 200 series can take more abuse than most.


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by treed _
> *Sorry, jbetts for not getting back to you sooner.
> 
> The 200 series are pretty much bullet-proof. The design actually draws a lot from the original Deere 110, same transaxle, same family of Kohler engines, and in fact, some attachments for the later 110/112 can mount up to the 200 series. The only thing that might be a problem, but that might be stretching calling it a problem, are the variators. That's only because they need preventative maintenance, but usually go ignored. You really can't go wrong with a 200 series as long as it was properly maintained, but that can be said of every piece of equipment. It's just that the 200 series can take more abuse than most. *


ok l give whats a or are variators??????????


----------



## treed

Variator or Variable Speed control is described by Deere in the original ads as: "Peerless three speed transmission with speed variator that allowed slowing the tractor without interrupting power to the driven equipment." Note: the original 63' 110 had a 3-speed transmission, later ones had a 4-speed transmission.

Here's a poor depiction of the drive system of a 110 tractor. It will be the same for the 200 series. Notice an extra set of pulleys between the engine and transaxle. This is the variator and it's control by a lever, which acts as a pendulum. The lever moves the secondary belt from various diameters of the variator pulley, either slowing down or speeding up the tractor, regardless which gear your transmission is in. In other words, you can almost hand pick a speed to match whatever task you are doing.


----------



## jbetts13

o l get ya in your other post you said the need preventative maintenance what kind of maintenance are to talking about ?????????


----------



## treed

Bascially keeping the center sheave (pulley) lubricated, as well as the lever mechanism, including the shaft. There are grease fittings for the variator system that goes unnoticed. Applying a little lubricant to the center pulley also keeps the system functioning as advertised.


----------



## jbetts13

so joe you got us any info on the 216 and the 316 and pics l love pics


----------



## bontai Joe

I can't get to the them again until Saturday. frown I'll borrow the digital camera from work so I can get an "as found" pic in case I get one of them to work on. The 316 would follow me home only if it is close to free. Too badly smashed up! The 216 is a little better, and the Ingersoll 446 is the best looking, but I don't know the condition of any of the motors. It just better stop snowing around here soon. We got 6" on Tues., 2" last night and another 6" is predicted for tonight with more for the weekend. It feels like January around here.

Jbetts13,
I haven't seen a loader for a 200 in many years. Your best bet is to join www.weekendfreedommachines.org and put a wanted add in the classifieds. That is a Deere specific forum for pre 1992 garden tractors like your's and mine. Lots of 200 series owners there and you might find some neat stuff in the classifieds.


----------



## jbetts13

bepending on the prices l would like to get the 2 deeres but if you get the 316 thats ok with me  lol


----------



## bontai Joe

jbetts13,
I just checked your profile. I thought you were an old fart like me, instead of a young fella. Aren't you supposed to be in school? Learning the 3Rs (rototillers, ribbed tires, rumbling horsepower)?


----------



## jbetts13

l got the week off it the march break Aren't you supposed to be at work or looking at beat up tractor in the barn lol


----------



## jbetts13

nope me no old fart :lmao:


----------



## treed

jbetts,
Glad to see you starting out right. Once you own a Deere, nothing else will do. Joe mention the weekendfreedommachines website, there are a few young fellas like you on that forum. Ben Johnson, Maxwell, Eric, Jim Land, etc. who also have acquired the taste of Deere collecting. I highly recommend you check that site out, if you haven't already done so. There's a Model Info button on top that gives you good and helpful info on the tractors, attachments, and allied vendors.


----------



## jbetts13

yup l went to it pritty good but still trying to find my way around


----------



## bontai Joe

Yep, I'm at work. Wonderful thing about these new fangled 'puters! They can do more than one thing at a time. I've got my AutoCad program doing work stuff, my ebay window searching the free world for Deere stuff :captain:, my e-mail window notifying me about posts at www.tractorforum.com and my internet window showing me what is happening in the world. Gets drafty with all these windows open all the time


----------



## jbetts13

where do you work ?????????


----------



## bontai Joe

I work in north west New Jersey as an industrial designer for a small manufacturing company (non-tractor related). It is a 50 mile (75 km) commute each way. The plus side of it is I have several routes to travel and can drive by several dealers in a week by varying my route. Plus, there is always the yard sales and auctions being set up. The down side is I have very little time to work on stuff at home as my day is around 12 hours long with the commute. There are very few decent jobs in north east Pennsylvania, all my neighbors commute too. Can't afford to live in north NJ as housing is among the most expensive in the United States. What is it likein Sarnia Ontario? I've been to Canada once in my life and it was out west in Calgary. (Great city!!)


----------



## jbetts13

we have one nice mall and some tractor dealers not in the city one of the biggest plant setup dow,Bayer, Novawe call it chemicel valley and lots of boilermaker and pipefitter jobs and a good trade school what l got too ther are other jobs with in the city


----------



## jbetts13

and UBE it's new pritty big it has some thing to do with cars


----------



## treed

Joe,
I hear you on commuting to work. I work in St. Louis, Mo near the airport and live about 70 miles south from there. Fortunately for me, I ride in a company sponsored van, so I can at least snooze a little. My days are usually about 13 hours long, so it doesn't leave a whole lot time. At least, though I'm an office jock, I ride with mostly union guys who start early, so I'm usually home at about 4:30-5 pm, which is good when summer gets here. Not so good for winter because that's about time it gets dark here in the ole midwest.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

Joe, I used to ship RR track supplies to NE Penn. I always had a hard time getting a flat bed trailer to make that run.... guess it is kind of out of the way?


----------



## bontai Joe

Between Scranton and Allentown, there ain't much. A bunch of resort hotels where you can work for minimum wage and burger joints where you can work for $.50 per hour above minimum wage.


----------



## bontai Joe

*I checked out the 216 today*

I went to see about the 216 and the Ingersoll 446 today. The Ingersoll it turns out isn't available. The good news is the 216 IS available. I got a better look today. It is a manual lift 216 and mostly complete. The fender deck has minor surface rust in the foot pad area. All the sheet metal is straight with no dents, The tractor has been indoors in his barn for approx 5 years. The Kohler has compression and does turn smoothly (put a wrench on the crank), the seat is shot, the hood is salvageable, rear tires look new, the fronts look fair, but one was flat. It comes with a mower deck. The battery has a coral reef growing on the posts and has caused some corrosion in the battery box area. We didn't try to jump start it as it is hard to get at in the back corner. He is asking $300. Does it sound like a good deal? I think so, but I wouldn't mind some other feedback.


----------



## jbetts13

300$ 4 the deere not to bad but 4 me it is not getting it shipped. 300$us = 450 can and don't have the money l would try to get him to lower it like 200 if you buy it l would like to buy it off you but a this time my money is tied up


----------



## jbetts13

what about the 316 ???????????


----------



## jbetts13

did you get any pics ???????????


----------



## bontai Joe

I forgot the camera from work, so no pics. The 316 is a basket case. The motor is shot AND the hydro is destroyed also. Plus every piece of sheet metal on it is bent, dented, and rusty. The hood is history, and it's only use would be as a parts tractor, even at that it is limited as to how many parts are useable. As to the 216, It's gonna be my summer project to fix up as my backup tractor. Have you poked around your local "Any Brand" dealers to see what is out back in the weeds? Your local Toro guy may have some Deere stuff out back that he would like to get rid of. Trust me, the other guys don't really want non-house brand stuff on the lot as they want to sell their own stuff. Their own used stuff is something they are familiar with and probably serviced since it was knew and they are more confident in selling it. The other stuff usually gets treated like an unwanted orphan, stuck out back until it is so rusty that it eventually gets sold as scrap.


----------



## guest2

Joe
For $300 grab it! What's the worst that happens? If you find something major wrong with it part it out, you could at least double your money on ebay.


----------



## jbetts13

grab if 4 me  lol


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by treed _
> *Bascially keeping the center sheave (pulley) lubricated, as well as the lever mechanism, including the shaft. There are grease fittings for the variator system that goes unnoticed. Applying a little lubricant to the center pulley also keeps the system functioning as advertised. *


Any online manuals for this setup? I had one, but after moving two times in a year, it has come up missing. My Mom's slips a lot. I had adjusted it once before, but can't remember how I did it. Maybe I just need to buy a new one. Any online sorce of manuals for these tractors. Oh, sorry, mine is a 70 112. Thanks.


----------



## jbetts13

l have never had that problem with my 212 but l'am having other probems 2 motor mounts are broke and l'm have a little wheel hop when the clutch is depressed in whats up with that l think it's becaues of the motor mounts can can one help ????


----------



## bontai Joe

*Deere manuals*

You can get a new manual from your Deere dealer by providing the tractor's serial number, located near the ignition switch on a rivited tag. You can get it also from JD Publications at 1-800-522-7448 or from Technical Publications at www.Deere.com It should cost around $15-20.


----------



## jbetts13

so l they will send it the the loc dealer to call me


----------



## jbetts13

:call: :what101: where do l go when l click on the link ???


----------



## bontai Joe

You can order the manual through your dealer and it will go to him for you to pick up, If you let him add it to his stock order, you will probably save postage. If you call Deere Publications, you need a credit card and they will ship it to your house. There is also a Parts manual and the shop service manual available. The parts manual is full of excellent drawings showing how everything goes together and it costs around $30-40. The service manual is very expensive, but if you plan to do all your own work, it is worth it. The owners, service and shop manuals for my 316 last year cost $180 total including postage. Expensive, yes, but There is info in them I can't get anywhere else.


----------



## jbetts13

last year l though l bought a book that cover the 212 but it did not it covers any multi-cylinder models 

-allis_ch
-ariens
-bolens-case/ingersoll
-cub cadet
-John Deere
-Deutz-Allis
-engineering products CO
-ford
-gilson
-gravely
-international harvester
-kubota
-MTD
-murray
-simplicity
-snapper
-speedex
-wheel horse


motors 

- Briggs
-kohler
-kawasaki
-kubota
-onan
-yanmar


----------



## jbetts13

is that 316 4 sale ????? are you going to buy the Deere's and or the ingersoll 

l'm going to PM you


----------



## bontai Joe

With the question of who owns the Ingersoll unsettled, I'll probably pass on it. I can't afford a new motor anyway. I'm still undecided about the 216, it is a good deal, I just gotta set down and look at this month's budget. My 316 is not for sale, but the junk one I saw probably is. Too much work to fix it though.


----------



## jbetts13

l don't what to take you toy the 316 but l would like to see some pics of the other 316 if you can how much is he asking


----------



## bontai Joe

You are interested in the guys 316 even though the motor is blown and the hydro is destroyed too? Don't forgrt the hood is smashed, and ALL the sheet metal is bent, rusted, and dented. There isn't much tio work with there. Plus getting it to Canada will cost more than it is worth. I still think you will have better luck poking around in your various local guy's boneyards. Get out you local phone book and go through the yellow pages under lawn equipment and see who is in your area. Also check your local newspaper under the classifieds for auctions and farm sales. Check also the "free" papers that are full of for sale ads. Patience will be rewarded. I've been looking for a second tractor to work on for over a year before I found this 216. Don't limit yourself to just Deere products either. If you can get an old Cub, Gravely, etc and fix them up for resale, you will gain experience and accumulate profit to use towards getting a nice green one.

Well. I gotta get ready for church, I'll be back tonight.


----------



## Buckster

Any Ideal where I can find parts for my 216 rear end ? North East Indiana . Took it to a dealer and was treated rather rudely ! Has it serviced and that is a whole other story


----------



## gmason5298

I have a JD 216 which I have been using for about 8 years now. It runs great and the K341 16 HP engine was rebuilt by JD about 5 yrs ago and it burn NO oil. It has turf tires, but I also have lug tires on rims with chains that go with it. 46 inch mower, front plow, and a 46 inch snow blower to go with it. I just got a new zero turn and want to sell the tractor. Trying to sell it locally, but no hits. Its on Craigslist in central Michigan with pics. If I get no hits, I will start parting it out soon, just don't want to do that.


----------



## Olliecm

I have a John Deere 216 it runs great, starts on the first turn of the key. After about five minutes it gets really hot and starts th rowing flames out of the muffler. What can I check, or what is the problem?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

